# Osage Orange finishing question?



## ol104 (Dec 7, 2012)

Hey all - looking for some finishing advice for some Osage Orange shelves.

The project is a shelving unit with one center spine (black walnut) and 6 Osage Orange shelves that are dadoed (and screwed..shhhh) from the back of the walnut.

I have never worked with Osage Orange let alone tried to finish it. I absolutely love the color and the way it contrasts with the walnut. I have heard that the yellow will turn to a brown over time...

Ideally i am looking for a clear finish that will really make the osage orange and its grain pop out. Is there anything that can keep the UV rays out and slow turning the color to brown?

I love the ease of a natural danish oil finish but not sure if it will hold up on the shelves which may be used to set glasses on from time to time...

The only finishes i have every really used are the danish oil finishs and a regular satin poly.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The only thing I know of that will slow down the wood changing color is a product called Sun Block sold by Kwick Kleen. It's like sun screen made for wood. Another thing that would help is to finish with a marine grade varnish. It would give additional UV protection.


----------



## ol104 (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks Steve - UV protection notwithstanding, any other suggestions on a basic finish for the Osage? Going to try a few different finished on a scrap piece....Straight satin poly, Natural Danish Oil Finish...?

Would a shellac be an alternative - not very familiar with the properties and pros/cons of a shellac.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Since bodark is light and you are going with a natural color you should use a finish that is non-yellowing. If you use shellac use the ultrapale or superblonde however it won't provide any UV protection. The benefit of using shellac is its a durable finish that is easily repaired if scratched. Regardless of how old it is alcohol will disolve the finish and melt it together. You could also use a water based polyurethane or a cab-acrylic or catalyzed lacquer however lacquers need to be sprayed. You can also use a conversion varnish but also need to be sprayed. If you would rather use an oil finish the Danish oil natural would work but it wouldn't provide UV protection either.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Well bud you could use boiled linseed oil. But it actually speeds up the darkening process, but it actually turns a more of a dark gold. Poly always works well for me.


----------



## ol104 (Dec 7, 2012)

thanks for the suggestions guys...depending on how the test piece comes out, i will pick either the satin poly or the natural danish. I know the danish wont really give much protection but the shelves are really only going to have small books, nik naks, picture frames, etc. plus i hear that Osage is a pretty hard wood as well.

I am pretty new to woodworking. Up to this point, i have really only worked with red oak, cedar, curly maple, but when i sent the Osage through the jointer and planer and saw the color and the grain, i was awestruck....beautiful wood!

thanks again!


----------



## wood8671 (Jan 13, 2013)

Do you have any pics? Living in Southeast Kansas and owning a little land, Hedge as we call it is about all we see. I to have been thinking of building some shelves with it. But as you, I was curious about how the keep the yellow.


----------



## bentwood (Jan 26, 2012)

*Finish for Osage*

I sand to 1000 then buff to the level of sheen I want. The wood is so dense it is very scratch resistant. If and when it needs repair it can be sanded starting at highest grit that does the job then repeat sand to 1000 and buff. The only problem I ever incountered was when ink leaked onto a table and stained it. I resolved that with an inlay of walnut. It takes far longer for color change than cherry and I generaly don't see need to renew the finish.
I leave the natural edge on most items and found it works better because s4s can look a little like corian at times. Osage imo is like hickory,some love it,some equaly hate it but I refuse trying to make them look different than they naturaly look.


----------

